# Stainless Steel brake line DIY?



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

I have done a couple of searches but can not find a DIY for replacing brake lines. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Three words...

Flare nut wrench


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I have seen one, but can't find it now.

It isn't hard to do. And yes, flare nut wrenchs are REQUIRED, NO substitutes.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=105945&highlight=ss+lines

If you scroll down I posted a basic DIY.


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*Thanks!!*



tim330i said:


> http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=105945&highlight=ss+lines
> 
> If you scroll down I posted a basic DIY.


Thanks.


----------

